# 305 fest!!! (may 7,8,9 )



## ghost train (Apr 19, 2010)

305Fest

all you need to know is on there 
last year was pretty good


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2010)

there's virtually no information on that site... just a band listing. i wish people that put on events would put a little more effort into their websites so we knew what the heck was actually going on.


----------



## ghost train (Apr 27, 2010)

ima try and give as much info as i can 

here are last years pics Flickr: 305fest's Photostream

Friday - May 7, 2010

Venue: Churchill's Pub

address:5501 NE 2nd Ave
Miami, FL 33137

#305) 757-1807


7:30 - Copface
8:00 - Eztorbo Social
8:30 - Sloane Peterson
9:00 - Enough!
9:30 - Witches
10:00 - Dead Dog
10:30 - Mauser
11:00 - Nazi Dust
11:30 - Deserter
12:00 - Gods Dick (Bartholin)
12:30 - Consular

Beach after party 


Saturday 8, 2010

Venue: The Firefly

address:the Firefly is located at 
219 NE 20th St. Miami, Fl.

#:305 572-0064 

*11:00 - 1:30 breakFEST!
1:00 - Paperdolls
1:30 - Los Bastardos Magnificos
2:00 - On The Strings OF
2:30 - Lars Din
3:00 - Dirty Fist
3:30 - Cornelius White

then at 6-1 is at

Churchill's Pub

6:00 - Merkit
6:30 - Slashpine
7:00 - Witchfinger
7:30 - Hellmass
8:00 - Duress
8:30 - Gorrilla Pussy
9:00 - St. Dad
9:30 - Libyans
10:00 - Erik Petersen(Mischief Brew)
10:30 - American Cheeseburger
11:00 - Coke Bust
11:30 - Thou


12:00 - Animals Of The Arctic
12:30 - Space Voodoo Crystal
1:00 - D.J E


Sunday - May 9, 2010
Venue: Churchill's Pub

5:00 - M-66
5:30 - Guerrilleros De Nadie
6:00 - The Panix
6:30 - Crows Foot
7:00 - Sorry Mom
7:30 - Resi Noth
8:00 - Panzram
8:30 - Foreign Objects
9:00 - Mehkago N.T
9:30 - Skunk Ape

heres both of thier websites 

The Firefly

Churchill's Pub


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 28, 2010)

be moshed by 305 deth squad or be skweer


----------

